# Push Pull 6v6 rebelde.



## marianonardi (Sep 4, 2016)

Hola a todos, estoy reparando un 6v6 que armo mi abuelo hace muchos anos y que hace por lo menos 30 anos que no se lo ponia en marcha. 

Lo que le hice:

1.- Reemplace todos los capacitores electroliticos y los de cera.
2.- Reemplace todas las resistencias fuera de valor (casi todas) 
3.- Limpie con alcohol isopropilico los contactos de los zocalos (lo mejor que pude)
4.- Repase todas las conexiones y soldaduras, viejas y nuevas.

El problema es que "no se escucha nada" aunque si golpeo ligeramente el chasis pasan dos cosas: Se escuchan "crujidos" como de falso contacto y en ocasiones se produce un silbido (similar a un acople) bastante molesto.

El amplificador enciende, encienden todos los filamentos y pude medir la tensiones que estan escritas (con birome) en el circuito de la imagen que adjunto. (aun no me puse a sacar conclusiones de los valores).

Hay alguna manera de verificar que las valvulas esten en condiciones? alguna sugerencia de que debiera revisar? 
Aclaro que el diagrama que adjunto es "ingenieria reversa" que hice sobre el amplificador ya que no pude encontrar ningun circuito que siquiera se le parezca.

Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## Marce (Sep 5, 2016)

marianonardi dijo:


> 3.- Limpie con alcohol isopropilico los contactos de los zocalos (lo mejor que pude)
> 4.- Repase todas las conexiones y soldaduras, viejas y nuevas.
> El problema es que "no se escucha nada" aunque si golpeo ligeramente el chasis pasan dos cosas: Se escuchan "crujidos" como de falso contacto y en ocasiones se produce un silbido (similar a un acople) bastante molesto.



 Hola Mariano, soy todo un neofito en valvulas, pero te cuento, un mal cableado o layout de tierra te puedo producir humm o oscilaciones. Te aconsejo para evitarte dolores de cabeza, que revises mil veces las conexiones a tierra, si escuchas un sonido agudo que no es como un acople similar al de la guitarra electrica, es porque en algun lugar tenes realimentacion positiva, por eso mismo asegurate de que las masas esten bien hechas.
 En cuanto  a lo de los zocalos, una vez use un "zocalo reciclado" en un pedal de guitarra que se llama valvecaster, lo limpie muchisimas veces, lo raspe, le hice de todo, y si apenas movia la valvula, me provocaba ruidos, la solucion fue tirarlo y poner uno nuevo de ceramica. Asi que asegurate de que este bien limpio, y lo mismo para las valvulas, raspale los pines con un cutter, asegurate que hagan buen contacto. Si podes pone fotos. 
Vamos que tiene que salir andando esto. Abrazos


----------



## luismc (Sep 5, 2016)

La segunda válvula tiene una tensión de 24V en una de sus placas, lo cual es bastante extraño.
Que haya 2,5V entre el C de 0,05 y la R de 33k es anómalo, debería haber 0V. O el C tiene fugas o la válvula está mal.


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 5, 2016)

Gracias luismc, una aclaracion (debo mejorar el diagrama) los valores de las R estan a la izquierda, por lo que los 2.5v se leen entre el C de .05 (que esta recien cambiado) y una R de 1M lo cual me da una corriente de .0025mA, podra estar "jodida" la Grilla? no hay otro lugar para que haya "continua" ahi.
Respecto a los 24v, por lo que encontre en la bibliografia entiendo que deberia estar entre 50 y 70v asi que dado que todos los componentes son nuevos, le estoy poniendo las fichas a la 6SN7. 

Gracias!


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 5, 2016)

Bueno, despues de revolver (delicadamente) la cajaa done tengo todas las valvulas encontre dos 6V6 y una 6SL7 que por lo que vi no es intercambiable asi que voy a tener que comprar una antes de poder seguir.

(Nota) A veces lo mas sencillo es lo ultimo que revisamos. Medi la 6SN7 y resulta que uno de los catodos y su correspondiente grilla esta en corto (0 ohm). Eso explica los 2.5v en el catodo y la grilla que medi ayer. Ya consegui por ML un par de 6SN7 pero a lo mejor hago una prueba rapida con el del pre.

Pregunta: El amplificador este fue disenado para un Phono magnetico y tal vez por eso usaron una 6SN7 en el pre. Alguna sugerencia de como adaptarlo para usar una 6SL7 y soportar tal vez un phono magnetico? (ademas de conseguir un circuito y recablear todo)

Gracias!


----------



## luismc (Sep 5, 2016)

Pues para ser un ampli de fono no veo por ninguna parte la ecualización RIAA.
Cambiar la 6SN7 por 6SL7 es bastante complicado porque la ganancia de la 6SL7 es 3,5 veces mayor.
No basta con hacer la Ra 3,5 veces menor porque la rp (resistencia interna) de la 6SL7 es de 44kohm y necesita por lo menos una Ra de 150-220k para que la distorsión no sea excesiva. 
Si queremos evitar distorsión tenemos que subir Ra y si subimos Ra entonces sube la ganancia de más, con lo que es una pescadilla que se muerde la cola.


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 5, 2016)

Buena observacion, no lo habia notado. Mi abuelo lo habia disenado para usar con una bandeja Philco de doble brazo para 33 (LP) y 78 (Pasta)  que aun conservo y voy a restaurar luego para simbolicamente, terminar la obra de mi abuelo. A lo mejor como casi no se escuchaban LP sino discos de 78, puede ser que nunca se hubiera notado la falta de la ecualizacion RIAA. 

Me tome 5 minutos para poner la 6SN7 del pre como inversora y los valores son a simple vista mas logicos de acuerdo a lo que he venido leyendo (ver imagen adjunta). Esta noche voy a tratar de inyectar audio directamente a la inversora y ver como suena, sino manana ya tengo las valvulas de recambio.

Por lo que me comenta de la 6SL7, habria que literalmente armar el circuito del pre de nuevo. Podria ser una opcion de mejora y de paso sumarle la ecualizacion RIAA.

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 5, 2016)

marianonardi dijo:


> Me tome 5 minutos para poner la 6SN7 del pre como* inversora *y los valores son a simple vista mas logicos de acuerdo a lo que he venido leyendo (ver imagen adjunta). Esta noche voy a tratar de inyectar audio directamente a la inversora y ver como suena, sino manana ya tengo las valvulas de recambio.



Según el gráfico que hiciste del circuito, fijate que en la segunda 6SN7, la sección triodo derecha es amplificadora de tensión, y la sección triodo izquierda es la inversora de fase, este tipo de inversión de fase, con un solo triodo se lo conoce como catodino o concertina, y no hay ganancia alguna, incluso puede ser algo menor a 1, +- 0,95 , simple, pero muy efectivo y preciso.-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 5, 2016)

Hola, movi la 6SN7 del pre al "inversor", le inyecte senal directamente a la grilla del segundo triodo y ahora funciona como los dioses. Manana con el tubo nuevo pruebo el Pre y con un poco de suerte solo me va a quedar limpiarlo.

Rorschach, en los textos que tengo lo definen como "Splitted Load Phase Inverter", me gusta mucho mas Catodino o Concertina. Lo de Catodino me puedo imaginar de donde viene, lo de Concertina no se me ocurre. Muchas gracias por la informacion!

luismc, quiero corregir algo, la bandeja que tenia conectada era "Ceramica" y no "Magnetica" como es cribi mas arriba. 

Me quedan algunas preguntas

1.- El transformador de salida tiene dos cables mas que presumo que son derivaciones entre el punto medio y los terminales del primario. En algunos circuitos Push Pull con 6v6 vi que los conectan a la pantalla (pin 4). En este caso las pantallas estan conectadas ambas directo +B2 (304v) y los cables estan desconectads. Vale la pena convertirlo a ultralineal? entiendo que ese seria todo el cambio necesario por lo que vi en los circuitos.

2.- Tiene sentido usar el segundo triodo del "Inversor" para incrementar la ganancia del amplificador? 

3.- Alguien tiene alguna recomendacion / circuito para convertir "Stereo" en "Mono" de alguna manera mas elegante que juntar las dos senales?

Como siempre muchisimas gracias por toda la ayuda!


----------



## luismc (Sep 6, 2016)

marianonardi dijo:


> 1.- El transformador de salida tiene dos cables mas que presumo que son derivaciones entre el punto medio y los terminales del primario. En algunos circuitos Push Pull con 6v6 vi que los conectan a la pantalla (pin 4). En este caso las pantallas estan conectadas ambas directo +B2 (304v) y los cables estan desconectads. Vale la pena convertirlo a ultralineal? entiendo que ese seria todo el cambio necesario por lo que vi en los circuitos.



Por favor, asegurate de que son taps del primario, es fácil comprobarlo con un óhmetro. Podrían ser taps del secundario.

Según parece están funcionando en modo pentodo. Si quieres probar el modo ultralineal tendrías que insertar una R de 220 ohm/2w entre G2 y el tap del trafo. 



marianonardi dijo:


> 2.- Tiene sentido usar el segundo triodo del "Inversor" para incrementar la ganancia del amplificador?



Si te he entendido bien, propones que una de las fases del phase splitter tenga más ganancia que otra. Eso sería algo contraproducente, pues se trata de que ambas fases sean iguales en magnitud pero desfasadas a 180º 



marianonardi dijo:


> 3.- Alguien tiene alguna recomendacion / circuito para convertir "Stereo" en "Mono" de alguna manera mas elegante que juntar las dos senales?
> 
> Como siempre muchisimas gracias por toda la ayuda!



Podría hacerse con un simple sumador a base de operacional si queremos adaptar bien las impedancias y ajustar las ganancias que queramos, pero dependiendo de las circunstancias también podría valer un simple divisor de tensión a base de resistencias, ya digo, dependerá de la fuente y la carga que tengamos...


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 6, 2016)

Gracias luismc, a que te refieres por G2? Los cables son efectivamente del primario por lo que pude medir. Igual la duda es mas que nada si vale la pena

Respecto al inverter y como senalo rorschach, la inversion la hace con un triodo mientras que el otro esta como amplificador de tension. Me da curiosidad si se puede usar para amplificar o no

Respecto a lo ultimo, probablemente sea una fuente de sonido fuerte tipo compactera o similar por lo que un divisor a base de resistencias creo que ademas serviria de atenuador. 

Saludos


----------



## luismc (Sep 6, 2016)

marianonardi dijo:


> Gracias luismc, a que te refieres por G2? Los cables son efectivamente del primario por lo que pude medir. Igual la duda es mas que nada si vale la pena



G2 es la rejilla pantalla.
Si merece la pena o no me temo que hay que probarlo para saberlo.



marianonardi dijo:


> Respecto al inverter y como senalo rorschach, la inversion la hace con un triodo mientras que el otro esta como amplificador de tension. Me da curiosidad si se puede usar para amplificar o no
> 
> Respecto a lo ultimo, probablemente sea una fuente de sonido fuerte tipo compactera o similar por lo que un divisor a base de resistencias creo que ademas serviria de atenuador.
> 
> Saludos



Si efectivamente es como dices, ¿Para qué quieres más ganancia?


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 6, 2016)

No conocia esa denominacion, my bad. En los circuitos que vi con 6v6, el TAP va a G2 sin ningun tipo de resistencia en el medio, pero hare la prueba y compartire los resultados.

La idea de subirle la ganancia es ver si puedo usarlo para un fono magnetico (3 a 6mv)  en vez de un fono ceramico (.5 a 1.5v) sumandole por supuesto la ecualizacion RIAA correspondiente.

Gracias!


----------



## luismc (Sep 6, 2016)

marianonardi dijo:


> No conocia esa denominacion, my bad. En los circuitos que vi con 6v6, el TAP va a G2 sin ningun tipo de resistencia en el medio, pero hare la prueba y compartire los resultados.
> 
> La idea de subirle la ganancia es ver si puedo usarlo para un fono magnetico (3 a 6mv)  en vez de un fono ceramico (.5 a 1.5v) sumandole por supuesto la ecualizacion RIAA correspondiente.
> 
> Gracias!



Se interpone una R entre G2 y el tap ultralineal para limitar la potencia disipada en G2. El empleo de esta R es de lo más habitual.

La denominación G1, G2 y G3 respectivamente para rejilla de control, pantalla y supresora está muy extendida.

Pues vas a tener muy complicado el tema de la ganancia, porque de 0,5V a 6mV tenemos nada menos que una ganancia de 83 (38 dB) y eso no lo vas a conseguir con el circuito tal como está. Y para modificarlo con otros tubos mejor empezar de cero.


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 6, 2016)

Buenisimo, no lo habia visto en otros circuitos. Lo de G1/2/3 era ignorancia pura de mi parte nomas 

Voy a buscar algunos circuitos, capaz reformule esa seccion del amplificador en torno a una 6SL7 con equalizacion RIAA a futuro. O por ahi armo un nuevo chasis


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 6, 2016)

Bueno, queria comentar que consegui valvulas usadas pero en buen estado las coloque y anda todo perfecto. Como ultimas tareas le arme un divisor para permitirle una entrada "Stereo" y reemplace las bombitas de los pilotos quemadas hace tiempo por leds de alto brillo (con su correspondiente diodo, capacitor y resistencia).
Proximo paso conseguirle / armarle una caja y restaurar la bandeja y con eso terminamos este proyecto del cual les dejo una foto 

Gracias a todos por el invaluable soporte!


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 10, 2016)

Hola don luismc, estos dias vengo usandolo casi en forma diaria y lo notaba un tanto "apagado" y "descolorido" asi que decidi cambiarle los tres capacitores que estan en los controles de graves y agudos de .002, .005 y .00025 respectivamente por los equivalentes disponibles mas cercanos y se plancho completamente la respuesta de agudos, aunque el sonido mejoro muchisimo (compenso con el control de agudos al maximo). 
Sospecho que si tenia la famosa equalizacion RIAA. 
Alguna documentacion que me recomienden para entender un poco el tema y poder "eliminarla" o por lo menos dejarla opcional?

Gracias!


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 10, 2016)

Mariano, el circuito del preamplificador con control de tonos de tu amplificador no tiene ecualización RIAA, es un pre para fonocaptor cerámico y/o cristal, debieras ver, si cuando cambiaste los capacitores no te confundiste con las capacidades y produjiste un recorte en las frecuencias altas, vos mismo has dicho que al cambiarlos se produjo un planchamiento en la respuesta de agudos.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## luismc (Sep 11, 2016)

marianonardi dijo:


> Hola don luismc, estos dias vengo usandolo casi en forma diaria y lo notaba un tanto "apagado" y "descolorido" asi que decidi cambiarle los tres capacitores que estan en los controles de graves y agudos de .002, .005 y .00025 respectivamente por los equivalentes disponibles mas cercanos y se plancho completamente la respuesta de agudos, aunque el sonido mejoro muchisimo (compenso con el control de agudos al maximo).
> Sospecho que si tenia la famosa equalizacion RIAA.
> Alguna documentacion que me recomienden para entender un poco el tema y poder "eliminarla" o por lo menos dejarla opcional?
> 
> Gracias!



Hola don mariano 
A mí me parece que es un simple control de graves/agudos, pero vamos, tendría que simularlo para ver lo que hace esa red RC. 

Para saltarse el control de tono habría que hacer lo que indico en el dibujo.

PD: tampoco me llegó notificación de este mensaje...


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 11, 2016)

Rorschach dijo:


> Mariano, el circuito del preamplificador con control de tonos de tu amplificador *no tiene ecualización RIAA*, es un pre para fonocaptor cerámico y/o cristal, debieras ver, si cuando cambiaste los capacitores no te confundiste con las capacidades y produjiste un recorte en las frecuencias altas, vos mismo has dicho que al cambiarlos se produjo un planchamiento en la respuesta de agudos.-
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Rorschach



He notado ahora, que según vos, cambiaste 3 capacitores de los controles de tono, hay un 4to que no has cambiado, el de .02 uF.-
Supongo que todos los valores que das en tu circuito son en uF.-
Si antes de los 3 cambios tenías agudos, digamos aceptables, y según vos, luego del cambio escuchas una merma o planchamiento en los agudos, es probable que te hayas confundido con los valores de los capacitores, como los capacitores viejos se denominaban antes en uF, y hoy en pF, y/o aparte con codigo de lectura, muchas veces uno se confunde.-
Para tu .005 uF = el más cercano es .0047 = 4700 pF = código 472
           .002 uF = el más cercano es .0022 = 2200 pF = código 222
            .02 uF = el más cercano es  .022  = 22000 pF= codigo 223
       .00025 uF  -----------------------------    =   250 pF = código 251
Debes fijarte también , que en lo posible uses el mismo tipo de dieléctrico, que los que tenía antes.-
Si los que tenía eran de papel, hoy es difícil conseguirlos, pero lo puedes reemplazar por poliester o polipropileno, y si son de mica o cerámica, por silver mica; también puedes tener una combinación de ambos tipos de capacitores, respétalos.-
Importante:  usar la misma aislación que los anteriores, si es mayor mejor, nunca menor.-

Saludos Cordiales 
Rorschach


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 11, 2016)

Hola, gracias por las respuestas!, como muchas cosas, la explicacion mas simple es la que resulta. Les pido paciencia porque esto es un poco largo:

Primero que nada, en el circuito habia omitido una resistencia de 2.5k entre el minimo del potenciometro de "Graves" y masa asi que adjunto diagrama corregido ( JM-6v6-6W (3).jpg )

Aclaro que el capacitor de .02 ya lo habia cambiado en la primera tanda cuando elimine todos los capacitores de cera y los valores estan en uF. Los capacitores que use son exactamente los que describe Rorschach asi que por ahi estamos bien.

El problema es que el capacitor de .002, en lugar de estar entre el centro del potenciometro y el maximo, estaba entre el maximo y tierra (por ahi se iban los agudos), adjunto el diagrama ( JM-6v6-6W-Opcion-2.jpg )

Cual es el "problema" que tengo ahora, cuando el capacitor de .002 estaba a masa, con el pote de "Graves" en el medio (500k y 500k entre el medio y cada extremo) y el de "Agudos" a 100k del maximo y 900k del minimo, la sonoridad es muchisimo mas linda, mas "nitidez" de agudos y mucha mas "profundidad" en los graves. 

Alguien tiene alguna bibliografia sobre este tema que me pueda recomendar? realmente quisiera lograr la sonoridad de la "Opcion 2" si tener que tener el potenciometro de agudos casi al maximo

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 11, 2016)

marianonardi dijo:


> Primero que nada, en el circuito habia omitido una resistencia de 2.5k entre el minimo del potenciometro de "Graves" y masa asi que adjunto diagrama corregido ( JM-6v6-6W (3).jpg )



Mariano, ¿el resistor es de 2,5 K o 25 K?, en el diagrama pusiste de 25 K, creo que el correcto es el de 25 K.
Prueba tu opción 1, sacando el resistor de 250 K, luego comentas.

*Tu opción 1, sin el resistor de 250 K*


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 12, 2016)

Bueno, me tengo que disculpar de nuevo, pero la resistencia de 250 nunca existio y la de de 25k es de 25. Adjunto el diagrama corregido y verificado JM-6v6-6W (4).jpg

PS: hice la prueba que sugirio luismc de hacer el by pass al circuito de tono y se escucha extremadamente bajo por alguna razon.

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 14, 2016)

Hola a todos, estuve jugando con iCircuit, para simular el comportamiento de la red de control de graves y agudos y me da esta curva:



Lo hice asumiendo una senal de 5v. Me llamo la atencion que la respuesta por defecto no es "plana". 

Por ahora lo voy a dejar asi aunque mas adelante tal vez pruebe este circuito de Motorola 







Mas por curiosidad que por necesidad 

Les dejo un saludo!


----------



## luismc (Sep 14, 2016)

Es normal que la curva de respuesta no sea plana con los mandos en "cero".
De ahí que suelen obviarse este tipo de mandos salvo que estén muy elaborados.
Lo que no está muy claro del gráfico que cuelgas es la escala del eje vertical, que son, ¿nivel en Volts, decibelios, ganancia?


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 14, 2016)

Son volts RMS, tengo que leer un poquito de teoria sobre dB para terminar de entender el asunto 

El segundo articulo tiene en teoria esta curva de respuesta:






Saludos


----------



## luismc (Sep 16, 2016)

marianonardi dijo:


> Son volts RMS, tengo que leer un poquito de teoria sobre dB para terminar de entender el asunto
> 
> El segundo articulo tiene en teoria esta curva de respuesta:
> 
> ...



Ese control de tono parece algo mejor, aunque a mi juicio los aproximadamente +/-20 dB para los graves me parece un poco excesivo. Con +/- 6 ó como mucho +/-10 dB va que chuta.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 17, 2016)

marianonardi dijo:


> Bueno, me tengo que disculpar de nuevo, pero la resistencia de 250 nunca existio y la de de 25k es de 25. Adjunto el diagrama corregido y verificado JM-6v6-6W (4).jpg



Hola Mariano, por esa razón te dije en el mensaje #22, que probaras tu opción 1, sin el resistor de 250K, dado que era algo extraño al circuito real o que no iba:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1126969/ _
Una buena opción, ahora que planteas en el futuro hacer otro pre con control de tonos, es el que realicé en uno de mis amplificadores, el circuito original es con 7025 (versión Hi-Fi de la 12AX7), o con 6EU7, yo lo hice con 6EU7, la cual también es Hi-Fi, de extra bajo hum, ruido y microfonismo, tiene las mismas características técnicas de la 7025/12AX7, pero distinto conexionado y únicamente para 6,3 v, Sovtek la fabrica actualmente, pero de más calidad tienes NOS ( New OLd Stock, nuevas stock viejo) y la puedes conseguir RCA, Sylvania, General Electric, etc, como no es una válvula muy conocida vale mucho menos que las NOS 7025 o 12AX7,  puedes ver mi colección y características en : Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas pag.2 #23 :https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...s-termoionicas-85375/index2.html#post837714.-

El armado del pre con con control de tonos y su circuito, lo puedes ver en:
Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi, pag.10 #181:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/939634/

y en, Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi, pag.10 #183:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/940995/

Excelente sonido, nada de ruido y zumbido.-

Saludos Cordiales 
Rorschach


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 19, 2016)

Hola, perdon la demora en responder, pero mi mujer decidio que necesitaba un mejor jardin y menos equipo de audio en la casa 

Le voy a pegar una mirada, andaba pensando en armar algo de mas potencia a valulas

Gracias!


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 23, 2016)

Bueno, estuve leyendo parte del material que me compartieron mas el que tenia y me surgieron dos dudas:

1.- La grilla de entrada del primer triodo viene directo del centro del pote de 1M y por lo que estuve leyendo en este post, entiendo que es conveniente mantener la impedancia entre ciertos valores:
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/942594/ _

Me convendria desacoplar el potenciomentro con un capacitor y colocar una resistencia de, digamos, 470k entre la grilla y masa?

2.- Estuve leyendo mi libro de cabecera: http://a.co/7QNNVq4 y recomienda no usar valores de capacitores para acople no menores a 0.1uF mientras que aca son todos de .05. Deberia cambiarlos? por la simulacion que arme, no deberia tener corte de frecuencia...


Gracias!


----------



## luismc (Sep 24, 2016)

marianonardi dijo:


> Bueno, estuve leyendo parte del material que me compartieron mas el que tenia y me surgieron dos dudas:
> 
> 1.- La grilla de entrada del primer triodo viene directo del centro del pote de 1M y por lo que estuve leyendo en este post, entiendo que es conveniente mantener la impedancia entre ciertos valores:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/942594/



Tomando el pote como punto de referencia hay dos impedancias, la de entrada Zin que es la que ve el CD, la guitarra o lo que quiera que conectemos al ampli y la Zout que es la que ve la rejilla de la válvula en cuestión.

La Zin, por la configuración de tu esquema, vale siempre 1M independientemente de la posición del cursor del pote. 
En cambio la Zout va a depender de la posición del pote y de lo que tengamos conectado a la entrada. O sea, oscilará entra 0 ohm (pote al mínimo, tocando tierra) y a partir de ahí valdrá lo que marque la combinación de serie/paralelo entre el pote y la fuente (lo que está conectado a la entrada).






marianonardi dijo:


> Me convendria desacoplar el potenciomentro con un capacitor y colocar una resistencia de, digamos, 470k entre la grilla y masa?
> 
> 2.- Estuve leyendo mi libro de cabecera: http://a.co/7QNNVq4 y recomienda no usar valores de capacitores para acople no menores a 0.1uF mientras que aca son todos de .05. Deberia cambiarlos? por la simulacion que arme, no deberia tener corte de frecuencia...
> 
> ...



¿Desacoplar de la fuente o de la rejilla? ¿para qué?


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 24, 2016)

Hola luismc, aclaro un poco mi motivacion para estar "jugando" con el pre (ademas de aprender, claro): 

Este amplificador esta pensado para escuchar musica en alta fidelidad. No puedo decir que no me guste el Sonido, pero si lo comparo mi Ken Brown (12ax7 + 6bq5) le "escucho" mucho espacio para mejora.
Este amplificador se armo para estar conectado a una capsula ceramica y nada mas, por lo que me pregunto si no se tomaron decisiones en el pre sin tener en cuentra otras fuentes de audio.

Luego de leer uno de los post que me recomendaron aqui, llegue a este:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/942594/ _donde Crimson cuenta que por baja impedancia en la grilla de la valvula, _ "la entrada de la válvula trabaja mal si la resistencia de reja es de un valor bajo._ de lo que me surgio la duda si no convenia poner un capacitor a la salida del potenciomentro para desacoplar y luego una resistencia de manera de mantener la grilla con una polarizacion constante. Un tema a tener en cuenta es que uno de los potenciales usos es conectar la salida de auriculares del telefono que esta disenada para una baja impedancia (33ohm)

Gracias como siempre!


----------



## luismc (Sep 24, 2016)

marianonardi dijo:


> Luego de leer uno de los post que me recomendaron aqui, llegue a este:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/942594/ _donde Crimson cuenta que por baja impedancia en la grilla de la valvula, _ "la entrada de la válvula trabaja mal si la resistencia de reja es de un valor bajo._ de lo que me surgio la duda si no convenia poner un capacitor a la salida del potenciomentro para desacoplar y luego una resistencia de manera de mantener la grilla con una polarizacion constante. Un tema a tener en cuenta es que uno de los potenciales usos es conectar la salida de auriculares del telefono que esta disenada para una baja impedancia (33ohm)
> 
> Gracias como siempre!



Independientemente del valor de resistencia de rejilla esta va a estar a tensión cero en este circuito cuando no hay señal.

Cuando el pote de volumen está al mínimo, el cursor se encontrará justo a tierra, y por tanto la resistencia a tierra vale cero. A medida que sube el volumen el valor de la resistencia a tierra irá aumentando, y esto no representa un problema.


----------



## marianonardi (Sep 26, 2016)

Gracias, la unica duda que me queda es como "desacoplar" de modo que se puedan conectar equipos de baja impedancia de salida.

Gracias


----------



## luismc (Sep 26, 2016)

marianonardi dijo:


> Gracias, la unica duda que me queda es como "desacoplar" de modo que se puedan conectar equipos de baja impedancia de salida.
> 
> Gracias



"Desacoplar" o no, es independiente de la impedancia de salida de la fuente.
Se desacopla para evitar el paso de corriente DC. 
Este punto lo decide el diseñador. 
El circuito original era un preamp de fono, y por tanto no había posibilidad de acoplamiento DC.
Cualquier otra fuente que vayamos a conectar debería estar libre de DC en su salida, si no, mal vamos.
Si aún así queremos evitar acoplamiento DC, pues entonces añadimos un condensador en serie con la entrada, cuya Zin = 1 Mohm y por tanto un condensador de película de 47 ó 100 nanos va de sobra con mucho para dejar pasar las bajas frecuencias sin problemas.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 26, 2016)

marianonardi dijo:


> Gracias, la unica duda que me queda es como "desacoplar" de modo que se puedan conectar equipos de baja impedancia de salida.
> 
> Gracias



Si la entrada del amplificador es de alta impedancia, no debieras tener ningún tipo de inconvenientes al conectarle previos y/o fuentes de señal con baja impedancia de salida, lo que si debe equilibrarse, para no saturar, es la tensión de señal de salida con respecto a la sensibilidad de entrada del amplificador.-
Se sobreentiende que cualquier fuente de señal no debe poseer ninguna componente de continua  .-
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## marianonardi (Feb 6, 2017)

Gracias luismc y Rorschach por las respuestas, por alguna razon no vi el aviso de que me habian contestado!

Hoy les escribo porque buscando en ML consegui un transformador de salida IDENTICO al del ampli que tengo asi que lo compre y decidi hacerme un segundo ampli asi puedo escuchar en stereo. 
Por suerte recordaba hojalateria de segundo y con mana y algunas herramientas de corte logre hacer un chasis identico.



y hoy comence lentamente el armado del mismo



Creo que de conseguir las tres cosas que me faltan, lo termino el fin de semana.

La duda que tenia, era si de casualidad alguien tenia en su poder algun manual o instructivo del  trafo de salida (FREMOD 12W). El que compre, en teoria viene cableado para 8 ohms, pero esta cableado diferente que el que tengo en el modulo original. dejo la foto de como esta hoy:



Desde ya, muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------

